
Tesla plans to build self-driving cars - edward
http://on.ft.com/1guh5Yc
======
FD3SA
Tesla should find this team:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intel...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-
intelligence/cmu-autonomous-car-doesnt-looks-like-a-robot)

Videos here:

[http://rtml.ece.cmu.edu/Shuster/video.html](http://rtml.ece.cmu.edu/Shuster/video.html)

------
cloudwalking
Is there a mirror? This article isn't loading :(

~~~
bhauer
I'm running into a registration wall and then being redirected to another page
when I don't register.

Some related links below.

Another source: [http://www.efinancehub.com/tesla-motors-inc-nasdaqtsla-
seeki...](http://www.efinancehub.com/tesla-motors-inc-nasdaqtsla-seeking-to-
hire-an-adas-controls-engineer-to-develop-autonomous-driving-
technologies/122963.html) [Submitted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6400973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6400973)
]

A job opening:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH07/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH07/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TESLA&cws=1&rid=13060)

------
pavs
flagged, next time sub a link that people can read without having to register
an account.

